# New Jersey Twin Lights Ride



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

TWIN LIGHTS HARBOR RIDE, ATLANTIC HIGHLANDS 100 MILES

It's coming up next weekend, September 26th, Saturday. I rode it last year on MTB in the rain, this year I plan riding my road bike, I hope for no rain this year...

... Any body else riding?


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

I signed up for the century. Is it a very hilly course?


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm riding the century. The site lists the elev. at ~4000 ft., which is not too much over the course of 100 miles. It will be more rolling terrain than actual climbing.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I came down with a nasty head cold over the weekend, feel like crap today and combination of wife making plans in the late afternoon I don't think I'll be riding the century. 

I looking more on the lines of 50 miles if I shake this head cold, if not maybe 30 miles?


----------



## Avinash (Jun 14, 2008)

*Tomorrow!*

I'm going to be riding the 50 with a couple friends of mine. We're staying at the Holiday Inn in Hazlet. Going to be there tonight until Sunday tweaking my new bike. 

If anyone wants to meet up, lemme know! I'm on a CDale Six C5 with a coffee cup logo (java) on my socks haha

-Avi


----------

